# Can bunnies get E Coli?



## gentle giants (Sep 21, 2006)

So do we need to worry about this? I don't knowhow widespread this is, but I know in my area, all the spinach has beentaken off the shelves because of E Coli getting into the water that wasbeing used to water it. I don't know if rabbits are even affected by EColi or not, I have been wondering about it. I didn't have to worryabout it for mine, because spinach is one of the more expensive greens,which means usually only pregnant/nursing moms get it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought Spinach was toxic to rabbits in higherdoses. I give parsley, mustard and collard greens, sometimescilantro.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2006)

No, spinach isn't normally "toxic," although though with a high enough dose anything is toxic.

And yes, rabbits can get E. coli. Best to be safe and not feed any spinach from the store for a while.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 21, 2006)

Rabbits are actually a reservoir host of somestrains of E. coli that are pathogenic to humans. We are atmore of a risk of contracting E. coli from a rabbit than a rabbit isfrom contracting a virulent strain ofE. coli from the spinach.

The most common cases of rabbit succumbing to pathogenic levels of E.coli is during the weanling stage when the young rabbits are subject tostress.



Pam


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 21, 2006)

Have you House Rabbit Society's list of veggies? They say it is toxic if given in more than very small amounts.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks again, Pamnock. That is good to know.


----------



## sunnybunny (Sep 22, 2006)

Pam's so awesome, isn't she?

I've never fed spinach to my girls and I guess I won't be starting now!


----------



## pamnock (Sep 22, 2006)

*Snuffles wrote:*


> Have you House Rabbit Society's list of veggies?They say it is toxic if given in more than very small amounts.




They are probably referring to theoxalates in the spinach,which can worsen the condition of rabbits with pre-existing healthproblems.

In general, spinach in the rabbit's diet is not a concern as long as it is not given in excessive amounts.



Pam


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 22, 2006)

I always thought spinach was good for them.Someone, I can't remember who, but probably soneone on here, LOL, toldme that spinach was especially good for pregnant and nursing bunniesbecause of the calcium, I think it was. 
I have never given it tomy rabbits on a regular basis, mostly because it is more expensive, andmy bunnies will go through two to three bundles of greens in one day.They tend to get more of the cheaper greens, like mustard, andsonetimes I get the bags of those big carrots like you cut up for stew,and hand out some of those.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 22, 2006)

The oxalates in spinach can block the absorptionof calcium, but avaried diet will provide a balanceofnutrients. As always - moderation is the key to ahealthy diet.

Pam


----------

